
FBI worried that Ring doorbells are spying on police - mLuby
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53985418
======
mLuby
> The 2017 incident [found in hacked police documents] describes how someone
> under investigation was able to "covertly monitor law enforcement activity
> while law enforcement was on the premises" and alert his neighbour and
> landlord. It does not name the brand of video doorbell used.

> In the UK, Wiltshire police have set up a database of private smart
> doorbells and security cameras, and residents are being asked to register
> theirs.

Privacy is a double-edged sword, and that's a good thing. When those in power
exempt themselves from a system, that's where transparency and oversight are
most necessary.

